# I'm sorry, but I had to



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A piece of scrap foam is a terrible thing to waste.:smoking:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Love the paint job and texturing.


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the name as well........lol


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

With Hugh, you could see his end coming.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

That explains why I could never reach him at Moe's. He was dead the whole time...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lol..good one!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, JD, you bad boy

Nice stone! Make sure it's in the front row of your display:devil:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL!!!
Too funny I love it!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Too funny!!! Like Roxy said it needs to be in the front row.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats just epic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

.......Bwahahahahaha! Love it!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yep, love it, definitely front row material.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a hoot (and nice handiwork too)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

its gonna get some laughs for sure!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Don't be sorry...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I met that guy...a few times actually!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does this tombstone make my butt look big?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Good one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! I've had this one in mind for a couple years now but never got around to making it. I had the foam and the time so figured why not make one last stone this year. It took me two days from start to finish. It will definitley get a prominent place. I anticipate a lot of chuckles from people.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hahahahahahaha Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I was going to make a joke, but I think I'll butt out. :winkin:


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Reminds me of a Bart Simpson prank call to Moe's 

Nice stone!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

another great one.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Im surprised it hasnt been done before this.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

ROLFL love it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol!!! Love it!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahahaha, so nice of you to reserve a place for me!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that guy and my ex-wife are intimately acquainted.


----------

